# Google findet nicht Flash-Site



## raumbetreter (16. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich mit Google meine Flash-Site http://www.raum7.de und die HTML-Site http://www.rollergarage.com nicht findet obwohl diese schon des längeren online sind!
Metatags sind auch vorhanden (wobei ja Google die eh nicht mehr ausliest)

Was kann ich ändern um diese beiden Sites in Google finden zu können?

Merci,
Raumbetreter


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. September 2003)

Naja....du müsstest deine Seite bei Google anmelden.

Das Problem ist aber,dass dir das auch nix bringt.....

Google durchsucht den Quelltext einer Seite nach Wörtern.....sucht jemand nach einem der indizierten Wörter,gibt Google einen Treffer aus.....bei dir sind aber keine Wörter im Quelltext drinnen,welche Google indizieren könnte...also wird Google deine Seite auch nicht als Treffer anzeigen können.


----------



## raumbetreter (16. September 2003)

Wie machen das den die anderen Betreiber von Flash-Sites wie z.B. Neostream? Dort ist selbst der Text auf der index.htm in Bildern abgespeichert, die Site selber komplett in Flash


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. September 2003)

Naja...das A+O bei Google sind heutzutage Links von externen Seiten....

je öfter Google auf irgendeiner Seite einen Link zu einer anderen Seite,bspw. zu neostream findet,desto besser steht Neostream im Ranking da.


----------



## Basileus (18. September 2003)

im frameset würd ich mir mal den noframes bereich anschauen und den Begriff enveloping mal neu definieren....

Grüsse

B


----------



## del d vibrato (28. Januar 2004)

Flashseiten kann man ganz einfach optimieren, indem man eine suchmaschinenfreundliche Seite erstellt und die Flash-Datei in einem Layer mit 100% width/height darüberlegt.

Ausserdem ist es immer gut wenn man viele Backlinks hat. Grosse Seiten brauchen sich nicht um optimierung zu kümmern, weil oft 100e von Seiten zu ihnen linken.

Grüsse
del


----------



## patrickpaulsen (6. Februar 2004)

Ich habe dazu mal einen Teil aus http://www.designerkompetenz.de entnommen!

bla bla bla ................


Eine Flashseite für die Suchmaschine schmackhaft machen 

Tja, Flash ist halt ne Sache für sich! Flash ist halt ein Video und keine HTML Seite, in die ein Suchmaschinenwurm einfach mal hineinkommen kann, um sich Keywords für seinen Index zu suchen. Es gibt jedoch Möglichkeiten dies zu umgehen. 

Eines der genialsten Möglichkeiten ist die Nutzung von Layern, welche mittlerweile in fasst allen Browsern korrekt angezeigt werden. Man hat also die Möglichkeit unter den Flashfilm, das Futter für die Suchmaschinen auszustreuen und kann dies sogar in dem "Googlewichtigen-Format" H1 tun, ohne das es der User mitbekommt oder sieht. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist sich mehrere HTML Seiten mit für Suchmaschinen wichtigem Inhalt anzulegen, und die User via JavaScript und Co. auf die eigentliche Flashseite weiter zu leiten. Dazu muss allerdings die eigentliche index.htm ebenfalls einen Link zu den jeweiligen "Fak-Seiten" haben. 

Bitte beachten Sie jedoch, das Sie dies natürlich auch ausserhalb des Sinnes von Suchmaschinen nutzen können, dies aber nicht tun sollten, um die Qualität der Suchmaschinen beizubehalten. 

Es gibts noch einige weitere Möglichkeiten, Flashseiten auf den Index der suchenden Welt zu bringen, wovon wir jedoch Abstand nehmen möchten.


----------



## rakader (24. Mai 2005)

patrickpaulsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eines der genialsten Möglichkeiten ist die Nutzung von Layern, welche mittlerweile in fasst allen Browsern korrekt angezeigt werden. Man hat also die Möglichkeit unter den Flashfilm, das Futter für die Suchmaschinen auszustreuen und kann dies sogar in dem "Googlewichtigen-Format" H1 tun, ohne das es der User mitbekommt oder sieht.
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit ist sich mehrere HTML Seiten mit für Suchmaschinen wichtigem Inhalt anzulegen, und die User via JavaScript und Co. auf die eigentliche Flashseite weiter zu leiten. Dazu muss allerdings die eigentliche index.htm ebenfalls einen Link zu den jeweiligen "Fak-Seiten" haben.



Hallo,

ich bin völlig blank in html - aber dieses beschreibt genau mein Problem. Gibt es dafür ein Beispiel, damit ich's nachbauen kann?

Habe eine umfangreiche Seite über Monate als Laie in Flash gebaut - und die wird von Google nicht erkannt. Arbeit war bis jetzt für dieKatz (http://www.report-age.com)

Wäre für konkrete Hilfe mit "an die Hand nehmen sehr dankbar!

Gruß rakader


----------

